
Show HN: Voyager 3.2.0 is out with lots of handy features - tamalsaha001
https://github.com/appscode/voyager/releases/tag/3.2.0
======
tamalsaha001
We are very excited to share this release of Voyager. Some of the notable
features are:

\- Serve both HTTP and HTTPS under same host #262

\- Allow users to specify NodePort in NodePort & LoadBalancer mode. #128

\- Add configure option for Haproxy default timeout. #286

\- Run L7 ingress on non-standard ports #73

\- Supports TLS enabled Backend #408

\- Allows custom options in HAProxy config #403

\- Supports custom user templates #454

\- Implement Basic Auth for HTTP Ingresses #470

\- Apply Session affinity to Backend service #460

\- Frontend rules #467

